# Dog first aid kit...



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Quick background ...2 black labs ...I'll be hunting Pheasants in Alberta in grass etc..waterfowl in the marshes .....but I will also be doing some grouse hunting in BC....obviously the terrain is much different....I am more concerned about the grouse/mountain hunting because we will be doing longer hunts in the bush where accessibility to a vehicle or first aid kit is difficult if something really bad happens.....sooo what types of things do you include in your first aid kit for your dog....I want to start rounding up some stuff and get it finished before I move...

Thanks

clu__82


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

This is the kit I have in my blind bag at all times...

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R062-001


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's mine.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/ready-dog-p ... d-kit.html

Had to use it twice last year, also got to use the skin stapler last year. This one is really nice because if you're not a trained medic or have any experience with first aid, it has a very detailed book about treatment methods. I definitely didn't pay that much for mine but you can easily find these things at medical supply stores to put one together from scratch.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres a good list a friends of mine gave me

My First Aid kit contains the following items:
Forceps of various sizes and shapes
Scissors of various sizes and shapes 
Suture material and needle in sealed package
 Scalpel in sealed package 
A digital thermometer and covers
 Tweezers
Stethoscope
Lengths of surgical tubing for tourniquets
 Nail clippers
Stomach tube
Rubber gloves
Hydrogen peroxide
 Alcohol
Ear wash
Saline solution
Triple antibiotic fluid
EMT gel
K-Y jelly 
Bag balm
Vaseline
Styptic powder
 Syringes and needles in sealed package
Empty syringes for using to flush wounds
Clean pair of old socks to place over treated and bandaged lower leg injuries
Clean T-shirt for use as dressing if needed
4x4 gauze pads
5x9 sterile dressings
2x3 non-stick dressings
Pressure bandages 
Rolled gauze
Rolled cotton
Cotton balls
 Q-tips
Vet rap
Large Maxi pads for dressing large wounds
Sports tape
Benydryl liquid and pills
Betadine solution
Baby aspirin
Gauze tape of various widths
Dr Scholl's Moleskin (for blisters)
Alcohol swabs
Wet naps moist toweletts (for cleaning hands)
Tong depressors (for small splints)
Arm sling (for human injuries)
Betadine swabs 
Bandaids of various sizes
Butterfly closures
Burn ointment
Sting-kill swabs (for biting and stinging insects)
Small basic first aid booklet
Smelling salts
 Kao-pectate
Imodium
Benydryl liquid and pills
Smelling salts 
QuickClot ACS

My first aid kit contains a smaller 5x9x2 very basic first aid kit, in a ziplock bag, that I take out and carry when away from the truck.

If you don't want to carry a muzzle, you can use gauze to make one or as I have done when in the field, use the loop end of a leash to form a sliding loop. Put that around the dogs muzzle then the tag end goes from the right side of the muzzle, around and behind the head, then back to the left side of the muzzle, tightened and tied off.

VITAL SIGNS AND MEDICATION DOSAGES

Normal dog body temperature at rest in *F. 101.0 to 103.0 *F
Normal dog body temperature after working in *F. (You Fill In For Your Dog) 
Normal heart rate at rest. 80 to 120 beats per minute
Normal heart rate after working. (You Fill In For Your Dog)
Normal respirations at rest. 20 to 40 breaths per minute
Normal respirations after working. (You Fill In For Your Dog)
Benydryl liquid per 10-pounds of body weight. 5 cc per 10 lbs of body weight, 3 to 4 x a day.
Benydryl tablet per 10-pounds of body weight. 10 mg to 20 mg per 10 lbs of body weight, 3 to 4 x a day.
Imodium per 10 lbs of weight. 50 to 95 lbs give ½ of a 2 mg tablet; do not exceed 4 x a day.
Aspirin per 10 lbs of body weight. 5 mg to 15 mg per 10 lb of body weight, 2 x a day.
3% hydrogen peroxide, to induce vomiting. 5 ml per 10 lbs of body weight, repeat once if no vomiting after 15 minutes.


----------

